# Saddest Video Game Moment?



## kotor (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## jcllcj (Jun 19, 2014)

Multiple playthroughs and it still give me feels


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

jcllcj said:


> Multiple playthroughs and it still give me feels


:rain:rain:rain yes..... The feels.... My stomach's already tightening up on me from that img.


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

The end of Halo 3. Not really a tearjerker but having played the previous installments it felt special to me.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Hurt me deep when Midna takes off to the twilight realm and breaks the mirror to sever the link between the worlds at the end of Twilight Princess. Might have just been depressed that my entertainment had run out after playing the game 6 hours a day for a week though. 

With no voice acting, amazing graphics, all them bells and whistles, still told a pretty effective story.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Last of us

2 parts

if you played it, you know them


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

kotor said:


>


Please god no. This is the only video game that legit had me in tears.

Such a compelling story. :crying:


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I haven't played that many story driven games at least with sad parts in them. One that got me was golden sun (the game may have been a completely unoriginal rpg but I enjoyed it), the part where I found out that the 'villains' I just killed were actually the good guys trying to desperately save their hometown and even the world. It hit me right in the feels that they would sacrifice themselves for that.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Metal Gear Sold V.

Why?

Because I don't own it yet, and there is no sadder thing in all the world.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Well this thread is just the perfect place for spoilers. Any-hoo, you've been warned:


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

TheWildeOne said:


> Metal Gear *Sold *V.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because I don't own it yet, and there is no sadder thing in all the world.


I'm not correcting this. I'm highlighting it.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Callsign said:


> [Spoiler=]Is that at the end after a battle against them on top of a light house? And they were trying to prevent them from being lit? It's been so many years, I ought to prolly look it up.[/Spoiler]


[SPOILER=]You defeat them in the first game and find out they were good guys in the second I think :con. Yeah it's been years since I've played it so it's better to look it up. They were for sure trying to light the lighthouses though to save their world.[/SPOILER]


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

When i played Diablo 3 and saw what a pile of garbage it was.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

playing through skyward sword and then realising that the series would never hold the sense of discovery and wonder it did when i was a kid


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> When i played Diablo 3 and saw what a pile of garbage it was.


lol


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Callsign said:


> dat one tiem girl mary me in mmo but not come back online evar agen :'(


LOL sorry for your loss


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

AmbiValenzia said:


>


Secret Of Mana 

That game makes me nostalgic.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

While we're on classic snes games:






May have played the DS one with the cutscene though.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

When maria gets killed while running from pyramid head after she's dead there will be a sad song and also the atmosphere somehow sad and lonely


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I played so many games and I literally can't think of anything that ever made me sad :/


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Slippin Jimmy said:


>


Yeah, **** THIS :wife


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

Probably this for me






Just watching it again now made me teary.


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

Last ones that really made me cry hard?

To The Moon
Ghost Trick
Walking Dead season 2

Feels in general?
Last of us
Walking dead season 1
Life is Strange
Ace Attorney games
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

The moment you realise what happend after pulling the master sword out of the pedestal of time in the temple of time and waking up from the 7 year slumber.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I was playing through Mafia 2 on PC and despite already beating it on PS3 had forgotten about this part. There has never been a game that has brought me to tears before but this scene for some reason was the closest to it.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

GTA IV Roman's death.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

tali took off her mask and she was 6/10 at best


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Literally the entire ending of this game. It ripped out my heart, cut it in half, smashed it with a hammer, crushed it with a jackhammer, ran it over with a steamroller, glued it back using salt and lemon juice and slam dunked it back into my chest. I was crying the entire night. Never before have I wished so hard to be able to hug fictional characters. T~T


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

The big baby metroid in Super Metroid.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

If any of you have ever played the series known as dot hack, the series was for the PS2 and called Dot Hack GU. When one of the characters named Alkaid died, I cried my eyeballs out because she was one of my favorites.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

VipFuj said:


> Last of us
> 
> 2 parts
> 
> if you played it, you know them


This!


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

Okay, it doesn't seem so sad unless you've actually played the game but yah, I was like noooo, Fenix!!!!! "The Khala awaits me..." orz.






^And then, when Tassadar sacrificed himself to destroy the Overmind.

I don't know, the Protoss heroes (Fenix, Tassadar, Zeratuel) always seemed so fatherly to me; they were masculine, strong, noble, and there was warmth in their wisdom and how they spoke in all those dialogue intros before beginning a mission.

It's funny actually thinking about this, since I have such a bad relationship myself with my own biological father... so it's like I adopted them [the main Protoss heroes] as father figures while growing up.

Oh another sad death again, from Blizzard Entertainment, is the one in WC III Frozen Throne, where Maiev and Naisha are in the tropical underground catacombs (or Tomb of Sargaras) and there's a cave-in as the reach the eye.
Naisha and party tell Maiev "Go" (since she's the only one who can 'Blink' out across obstacles allowing her to escape)... so essentially Maiev had to leave her "sisters" behind knowing they would all be crushed under the debris.

Can't find the video but ugh... it's sad when like people who are close to each other (have been/worked together most of their lives) have to inevitably part. Especially in these cases where there's a brotherhood or sisterhood camaraderie; the Protoss and Night Elves.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:cry :cry


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

One time, in Razorfen Downs, the server shut down just seconds before we killed Amnennar the Coldbringer. That was sad at the time. :')

And that time that guy killed me in Runescape while I was just minding my own business and weakened by npcs ¬_¬ srsly, **** that guy.

And Crisis Core. That whole game was sad.

And you know, that part in the other game. You know the one.

And one time in Oblivion when 'my' unicorn was killed by a daedra while I was inside a cave, I went out and killed a daedra (or that daedra?) and stuck its heart next to the unicorn's body with a flower if I remember correctly. I might have taken that a bit hard.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

When you beat a good videogame.


----------



## Hamloaf (Sep 14, 2015)

I've bawled through a lot of games. But I think the game that made me cry the most was Shin Megami Tensei Persona 3 FES. The blubbery, disgusting type....with crusty, fire red eyes + messy hair. I hibernated for days afterward...reevaluating the meaning of life.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> And you know, that part in the other game. You know the one.


I didn't mind that part. Wasn't half as bad as that one thing with the stuff.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

joked35 said:


> When you beat a good videogame.


Alternatively, when you beat a good game with a sad ending.


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Anyone here played Lisa: The Painful? Indie game that is basically Earthbound mixed with Fist of the North Star.

That game has a ton of sad moments, sometimes mitigated by genuinely weird and wacky humor inbetween them, but the last couple of minutes of the game are so depressing.






The 3 party members you fight depend on who was in your party before that last battle. Some of them are jerks and still attack you, others are bros and waste turns by crying or "not wanting to do this". The last guy you fight, Rando, is also the main characters adopted son. Your character though is mutating and doesn't even recognize him or question why Rando calls him "master Armstrong".

The epilogue DLC, the Joyful, is equally if not more heartbreaking, the last boss fights especially, but unlike the base game there's not much humor to offset it. I don't recommend playing the games if you're feeling like crap, honestly despite the 16-bit art style the story of the game itself and its soundtrack had a more profound effect on me than games made by multi-million dollar studios. TWD even didn't have as much of a reaction from me.


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh dammit I don't know how to embed videos properly on this forum. Sorry :c


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

ZM5 said:


> Anyone here played Lisa: The Painful? Indie game that is basically Earthbound mixed with Fist of the North Star.
> 
> That game has a ton of sad moments, sometimes mitigated by genuinely weird and wacky humor inbetween them, but the last couple of minutes of the game are so depressing.
> 
> ...


This all the ****ing way, I Love that game. I still get chills from just thinking about that last line.

It's probably half and half between Lisa the Painful and The Cat Lady.


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Estillum said:


> This all the ****ing way, I Love that game. I still get chills from just thinking about that last line.
> 
> It's probably half and half between Lisa the Painful and The Cat Lady.


Oh, Cat Lady is a great game as well, somewhat flawed at times but I really liked the story and the horror scenes.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Metal gear solid 2

* *




When Emma died.




I cried like a baby.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

likeaspacemonkey said:


>


was this Brothers? That game was a tear jerker. :crying:


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

When the hardware stops to function forever. Game Over. No solution


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

The ending of MGS3. 

The music, the pacing and the tying up of the story make for a sad time all around.


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thane's death in Mass Effect 3 really hit me hard, he was my second favourite character (behind Garrus of course) :crying:


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Red Dead Redemption death scene for me as well as Last of Us death scene.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

This was a very emotional scene in _The Last of Us_.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

When I was just about to complete oblivion and my PS3 craped itself ant I lost every thing . 
That was a sad day and I never did go back a finish it and a whole bunch of other games .


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Have to add in this one that I went through the other day.






It is kind of odd, in this series. I liked the character of Hartsock a lot more than Baker. His game in the series was probably the best for me as well. I was hoping maybe they'd move back to him for the next one, and then bam, an artillery shell hit the cafe and paralyzed the ****.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

You don't know the pain of wiping on 500k on Archimonde Mythic =(


----------

